# How long does Terramycin last?



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

The following is a "quote":

Make new batch each year from new unopened packet. Store mixture in an airtight container in a dark, cool place. Stop treatments 6 wks before main flow. [Ref 15, p133, Ref 6, p39, Ref 12, p1090, Ref 1, p137].

I would check the TERRAMYCIN CONTAINER for an expiration date. 
Mixing w/ PS "probably" will not affect "shelf life".
But mixing w/ other materials MAY affect its usefulness.

Most older books "recommend" using Terramycin regularly, but 
a lot of beekeepers do NOT use Terramycin UNLESS treating a KNOWN infection.


----------



## mistergil (May 24, 2007)

jdagpatton said:


> How long will terramycin last after being mixed with powdered sugar? How do you store it?


Unopened until used. Opened- cool, dry, dark, keep sealed.

As the breakdown products are toxic to humans causing kidney damage (Fanconi syndrome), toxicity to bees may also be evident as well. Once drug packages are opened and exposed they should be promptly used although some short storage may have no ill effect. Premixing may increase breakdown due to environmental exposure. Use after expiration date should be avoided. Dave W has you covered.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Just to make sure that we are all on the same page, do you mean how long does the unopened package last or do you mean how low does syrup or powder last in the hive?


----------



## jdagpatton (Apr 4, 2006)

Just wanted to know how long the unused mixure (powdered sugar) lasted. In other words, do I need to mix up a new batch every fall?


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

tetracyclines degrade very rapidly once exposed to moisture, and sugar attracts water. I would recommend storing it unmixed in a dry environment and mixing it up "as needed". Degraded medications are toxic and may breed resistant organisms.


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

*Antibiotics are for SICK bees*

Are your bees sick? If not, I wouldnt use it.
Too many beekeepers treat, when it is not needed as a "preventive" measure.
I have never used it in 4 years of beekeeping.


----------

